# Operation 10k



## IndyTreeFan

So, I was thinking about ISU fans in general, and I came to a startling conclusion - because we lost last week, without some serious work on the part of promotions people at ISU, we're likely to see a crowd of 5,000 or less when we play NDSU.  As someone else predicted, the casual fan (or student) will more than likely see that we lost and say something like, "Oh, well, ISU is back to their old ways.  So much for football season..."


Fortunately, ISU is in a good position in that they have almost two weeks to convince everyone that A) ISU is still a damn good football team, and B) the game against NDSU could likely be the biggest home game ever played in Terre Haute for ISU football.  Particularly if NDSU could beat UNI this week, they could possibly come into Terre Haute ranked #1 in the country.

So, if anyone from ISU is reading this (and you know you are), you really need to start a program RIGHT NOW to start building up this game.  Remember the tension on campus and in Terre Haute leading up to the Missouri State basketball game last January?  That's what needs to happen with this football game, and you're going to need all 10 days to make it happen.  

OPERATION 10K is an all out effort to make sure we have at least 10,000 screaming Sycamore fans in Memorial Stadium on November 5.  This game can be an EVENT in Terre Haute, like Homecoming all over again.  Hell, have a damned parade if you want.  Think outside the box, and don't think that Facebook is going to sell many tickets.  How can you sell this game to Terre Haute?  That's the big question, and the one that needs to be answered right now.

I was really disappointed in the crowd at HC (although I thought the official count was low), but now is the time to change that.

We have quite the brain trust on SycamorePride.  What ideas are out there for making this happen???


----------



## bent20

Weather will play a factor, like it or not. I don't see any reason to expect a small turn out though. We should be very proud and happy with the turn out the team has been receiving this year. There were a lot of fans at the Illinois State game, too.


----------



## TreeTop

Sorry I can't be a part of the attendance figure, but I love the idea of Operation 10K.


----------



## Syc70

Any chance of having the MBB scrimmage at 12:05 and the FB game at 2:00 linked together with "using BB ticket stub to get into the FB game."  It was used last year and was fun for those of us traveling a long distance.


----------



## sycamore tuff

We will all be there ready to grill some bison burgers.  I've been telling everyone I talk to that has an interest in football to get out to the game.  Let's create a demand for more seats.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamore tuff said:


> We will all be there ready to grill some bison burgers.



Yes, this is the perfect idea!  Seriously, the tailgating food of the game should absolutely be bison burgers.

Do this.

Where's the marketing team?!?!?!  Make this happen.

Ohhh buffalo meat how I love thee....(drooling, tongue out).


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

For those who live in the Terre Haute area, maybe there could be a campaign to write letters to the editor of the Tribune-Star, the Indy Star and the school paper with the Operation 10k idea. Someone should contact the athletic department and the alumni association to get people on the bandwagon.


----------



## TJames

*Maybe they can contact the Green Acres Dairy Bar in North TH...*

They sell bison burgers there. It would be a perfect tie-in for advertising. Of course, the animals rights activists would have a cow, I mean, would be upset.


----------



## Callmedoc

Haha, 
I was trying to figure out if you could eat Penguin meat before the Youngstown state game, unfortunately the Penguin fan I asked it to didn't find it as funny.


----------



## Sycamore624

I'm creating a Event for this on Facebook and sending it out to EVERYONE on my FB page...Send me a friends request if your on FB and we'll take promoting ISU Football ourself!

www.facebook.com/bmoyer75


----------



## TJames

*Already did it on a couple spots on FB....*

but the more the merrier.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Now, that's a GREAT idea - invite the whole Wabash Valley to Memorial Stadium for a BISON cookout!  If you could make the bison burgers cheap enough, you'd draw a crowd, just on the uniqueness of the idea!  And then the folks would have enough left over to fork over the miniscule price for a ticket, and they could see some great football!

Someone get that idea to the athletic department!!!


----------



## Bally #50

IndyTreeFan said:


> Now, that's a GREAT idea - invite the whole Wabash Valley to Memorial Stadium for a BISON cookout!  If you could make the bison burgers cheap enough, you'd draw a crowd, just on the uniqueness of the idea!  And then the folks would have enough left over to fork over the miniscule price for a ticket, and they could see some great football!
> 
> Someone get that idea to the athletic department!!!


.......so we are going to eat DOG the next time we play Southern Illinois????


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #45 said:


> .......so we are going to eat DOG the next time we play Southern Illinois????



HOT DOGS!!!

Or we could bring in a Korean restaurant...:bigsmile:


----------



## IndianaState45

Someone listened! Heard on the radio all about how awesome ISU football is and how we've been ranked a record 5 weeks etc. Lots of mentions about how we expect 10k in the stands for this huge game!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

IndianaState45 said:


> Someone listened! Heard on the radio all about how awesome ISU football is and how we've been ranked a record 5 weeks etc. Lots of mentions about how we expect 10k in the stands for this huge game!!!



Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndianaState45 said:


> Someone listened! Heard on the radio all about how awesome ISU football is and how we've been ranked a record 5 weeks etc. Lots of mentions about how we expect 10k in the stands for this huge game!!!



Which station?  Just curious.


----------



## IndianaState45

Not sure I was in Penn Station and it was soft in the background...probably 100.7 mix fm from the music playing.


----------



## Sycamore624

I sent word of Operation 10K to all the HI 99 DJ's to get it some free air time. They said their Ultimate Tailgate would be going on for the game also again!


----------



## mohoops247

sycamore tuff said:


> We will all be there ready to grill some bison burgers.  QUOTE]
> 
> Operation 10K with a Bison Burger cookout:  Best marketing idea of the year hands down!  Man this really needs to happen.


----------



## bent20

Not sure how cheap bison meat is, but sounds like a great idea.


----------



## BankShot

Bally #45 said:


> .......so we are going to eat DOG the next time we play Southern Illinois????



Now I have an idea what happened to our Theta Chi St. Bernard back in '73...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Alright, we got what we wanted, we will likely play the #1 team in the land next week.  Let's kick this campaign into gear!  Contact media all over the state.  Call the sports talk shows.  Invite your friends.  If ISU won't do it, WE WILL!


----------



## Sycamore624

Join HI-99 WTHI, Show-Me’s and United Way of the Wabash Valley on November 5th for the Ultimate Tailgate at Memorial Stadium from 11A-2P before the Sycamores kick off against North Dakota State.

 $10 donation to the United Way includes food, beer and admission to the game! Eric Michaels and Jeff Reynolds will be in the Frontier Friends & Neighbors Cruiser, tailgating with music, a corn hole tournament and great prizes! Get tickets at any sponsor location!
*
For $10 u get a ticket and all the beer & food you can eat/drink!!!*


----------



## landrus13

Well, I just learned that I won't be in attendance after all. Since I came home this weekend, I can't come home next weekend. This really bums me out, but I will find a way to catch this game.


----------



## yellowstreak

bent20 said:


> Not sure how cheap bison meat is, but sounds like a great idea.



it's pretty lean.  you might want mix some bacon fat or something in it.

maybe you could add some tree sap to it too.


----------



## Callmedoc

yellowstreak said:


> it's pretty lean.  you might want mix some bacon fat or something in it.
> 
> maybe you could add some tree sap to it too.



Not sure sycamore Sap Is anything any bison wants Any piece of.  good luck this week.


----------



## yellowstreak

Please join Bisonville and discuss the upcoming game.

http://www.bisonville.com/forum/sho...ana-State-Terre-Haute-IN-November-5th-1-00-pm


----------



## Callmedoc

yellowstreak said:


> Please join Bisonville and discuss the upcoming game.
> 
> http://www.bisonville.com/forum/sho...ana-State-Terre-Haute-IN-November-5th-1-00-pm



I will be over there today. Especially since it's a lake and jbb free Zone. It's so hard to talk sensibly to stupid.


----------



## yellowstreak

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I will be over there today. Especially since it's a lake and jbb free Zone. It's so hard to talk sensibly to stupid.



Lakes got kicked out


----------



## Callmedoc

yellowstreak said:


> Lakes got kicked out



Is jbb still over there.


----------



## tjbison

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Is jbb still over there.



JBB has not been on BV for years


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Alright guys, due to scheduling conflicts, it doesn't look like there's going to be any University support for our "Operation 10K" efforts.  They're spread pretty thin, so what can we all do to help?  I emailed JMV here in Indy yesterday to ask him to plug the game this week and tell ISU alums and football fans in general to get over and watch a great football game.

What else we got?


----------



## LoyalAlum

Statesman
SGA
IFC
Trib Star
Channels 2 and 10
Local Business Marquees
It's Military Day - Get that word out (Free admission?)
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Please post on here what you've done so that we can keep track...thanks!!!


----------



## Eleven




----------



## landrus13

Eleven said:


>



Did you do that yourself?


----------



## Eleven

jlandrus23 said:


> Did you do that yourself?



No, it was posted on FaceBook by ISU account...


----------



## landrus13

Oh, that is pretty cool either way.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Anyone on here own a business in the TH area with a sign they could use to publicize Operation 10K?  Need to get it out there...


----------



## Eleven

More info for Free or Reduced ticket prices:
http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205325618

All Sycamore fans are invited to come out this weekend for a pair of basketball exhibition contests as well. On Friday, November 4 the Indiana State women's team will battle Bellermine at 7:05 p.m. (ET) while the men's team will take on Truman State on Saturday, November 5 at Noon (ET). Fans who attend either of the basketball games may present their ticket stub at Memorial Stadium to receive half-price admission to the football contest for just $4.


----------



## Callmedoc

Applebees and beef o Bradys to put it up on their signs.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Applebees and beef o Bradys to put it up on their signs.



Sweet!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> Sweet!  Thanks for the help!



If someone let's me know the places that have marquees I will call all of them.


----------



## IndianaState45

Dgreenwell3 said:


> If someone let's me know the places that have marquees I will call all of them.



Grand Traverse Pie Company
J. Fords Black Angus
Rally's
Saratoga?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Dgreenwell3 said:


> If someone let's me know the places that have marquees I will call all of them.



Show Me


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Show Me



Thanks I will call all of these in the morning.


----------



## tkemmerer14

I invited some students to the facebook event. GO STATE


----------



## Fridae00

Boot City, on 41, has a huge scrolling one that can be seen from far away at night.


----------



## LoyalAlum

How about the scrolling marquee at Children's Museum?


----------



## SycfromBirth

Maurizio's Pizza....the are close to the stadium and support ISU athletics.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Those of you who live in the Terre Haute area, who might have influence with business groups, fraternal organizations, churches, neighborhood groups, etc., USE THAT INFLUENCE this week to encourage your associates to come out to Memorial Stadium for a litte Bison Barbeque!  Tell 'em how much fun it is now, and you could even organize your own tailgate!  These types of events are great outreach events for any type of organization.  All you need is a grill and some ground bison!!!

Through word of mouth, and the tireless efforts of Mr. Greenwell, we CAN fill the stadium Saturday!  We can make this the highest attended sporting event in the Wabash Valley since the mid 80's!

Momentum is building!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycfromBirth said:


> Maurizio's Pizza....the are close to the stadium and support ISU athletics.



Maurizio's could have a special this week - Bison Pizza!!!  :wordyo:


----------



## TJames

*How about calling all the radio stations in town.....*

and see if they'll plug the game as PSAs (public service announcements).


----------



## moosbah

When's the last time you filled that joint?  And why are all the seats on one side???


----------



## IndyTreeFan

moosbah said:


> When's the last time you filled that joint?  And why are all the seats on one side???



Memorial Stadium has never been filled.  We have past games that greatly exceed our current capacity, because we used to have stands on the visitor side, also, but those were taken down in the 90's for safety reasons.  Our current capacity in the stands is 12,700, but we've had as many as 18,100 for a game (back in 1981, I believe).

For the current configuration, I doubt that we've ever eclipsed the 10,000 mark...:verysad:


----------



## bent20

I'm so anxious for the new stadium. Not just because of having the stands on one side, but because the stands are old and not getting any better. That said, Memorial Stadium is a beautiful location.


----------



## Callmedoc

IndyTreeFan said:


> Through word of mouth, and the tireless efforts of Mr. Greenwell



Ha! I know a lot of the business people in Terre Haute so it really hasn't been a lot of hard work. 
Plugging the website with every phone call too.
The best phone call yet was to Beef O Brady's. I like the average male need my ego fluffed occasionally. I called and talked to the general manager and she said,"O yeah, you used to write those 'go to the game' columns in the school newspaper didn't you? You must be enjoying this."
I am


----------



## TJames

*Indiana has a smaller population base and more major colleges....*

in that area than other schools do. Within a few hours drive, there is IU, Purdue, Illinois, Louisville, Cincinnati, Notre Dame and Ball State. 

And then there are the FCS schools close by like Eastern Illinois. So Indiana State has to really work at it to get bigger crowds at the games. 

In other states, in comparison, there are like two bigger schools and that's it for a larger population. Consequently, the crowds are bigger at those schools.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Those of you active in fraternities/sororities, why not call a bunch of your brothers/sisters and organize a tailgate at the game Saturday?  What could be more fun than getting together with lifelong friends to share some burgers (Bison, of course) and brews and then watch the Sycamores pull off the biggest win in school history???  This is a no brainer - set it up!!!

If you set up a tailgate or even just a meetup at the game, let us know on here!!!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I know some sororities are having Family Day for the game Saturday.  They are having tailgates for the girls and their families.  Now we just have to get those people IN the stadium for the game!!


----------



## moosbah

bent20 said:


> I'm so anxious for the new stadium. Not just because of having the stands on one side, but because the stands are old and not getting any better. That said, Memorial Stadium is a beautiful location.


When are you slated to get the new stadium?
Are there renderings to look at???


----------



## Callmedoc

moosbah said:


> When are you slated to get the new stadium?
> Are there renderings to look at???



It isn't anything but conjecture but I would expect within the next 5 years.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> It isn't anything but conjecture but I would expect within the next 5 years.



That's awfully optimistic, but I would be thrilled if it happens. Kind of need the economy and state funding to turn around before we can have serious expectations, that or a surprise donor.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> That's awfully optimistic, but I would be thrilled if it happens. Kind of need the economy and state funding to turn around before we can have serious expectations, that or a surprise donor.



Last time I talked to RP about this, he said they hope to have a new stadium in the next 5-8 years.  Previously when talking with him about this, he's always said 12-15 years.  So, I take this as a major step forward.  Perhaps the March On! Campaign has identified some deep-pocketed alumni who would like the looks of their name on a stadium...


----------



## moosbah

IndyTreeFan said:


> Last time I talked to RP about this, he said they hope to have a new stadium in the next 5-8 years.  Previously when talking with him about this, he's always said 12-15 years.  So, I take this as a major step forward.  Perhaps the March On! Campaign has identified some deep-pocketed alumni who would like the looks of their name on a stadium...


Serious question.  What has Larry Bird done for your school financially?


----------



## Callmedoc

moosbah said:


> Serious question.  What has Larry Bird done for your school financially?



Uhhhh Back in the day he was abused by the school basically used as an ATM so we are rebuilding that relationship. He has been doing more and more with the university and hopefully we can continue that upward trend.


----------



## Callmedoc

Big shout out to Blaine Kinsey for sending me back an email about Operation 10K:
"Hey,
We have made up a couple different posters and are beginning to hang them up all over campus/town. There will also be a global email sent out to all students on Thursday."


----------



## IndyTreeFan

A Tweet from Rick Semmler (Channel 10 Sports):

_I know everyone wants Operation 10K at ISU football game Saturday.  Asked players what it would mean to see packed house at Memorial Stadium

Hilton on big ISU crowd "means everything, gets players in the zone"

Fouch on big ISU crowd "Play for them! Want them to be here when we win a big game."_

*We ARE making a difference!  Everyone do what you can - the momentum is growing!!!*  :cheers:


----------



## treeman

moosbah said:


> Serious question.  What has Larry Bird done for your school financially?



he donated some money for lavern gibson course i'm pretty sure. but that guy has done more for this school just by his name and the 79 season. he doesn't owe us a cent.


----------



## yellowstreak

is 10k a sellout?


----------



## Bally #50

Capacity is just under 13,000 with LOTS of standing room.


----------



## yellowstreak

Bally #45 said:


> Capacity is just under 13,000 with LOTS of standing room.



13,000 seated plus standing room or does 13,000 include standing?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

yellowstreak said:


> 13,000 seated plus standing room or does 13,000 include standing?



Plus, could have in excess of 1K standing easily.  One side of the stadium is a small hill.


----------



## Bally #50

ol' chief prefers to refer to it as a "burial mound."


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #45 said:


> ol' chief prefers to refer to it as a "burial mound."



final resting place of the 2011 bison football dream


----------



## lakesbison

good to hear about Larry the Legend, lots of celtic fans up here in Minnesota/NDSU because of Minnesota's Kevin Mchale!!

expect about 500 NDSU fans to add to your list, its deer hunting weekend & farm harvest else there'd be 1000+


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We hit the Tribune-Star this morning!  Not by the "Operation 10K" name, but Todd Golden identified a "grassroots movement among fans" to get more than 10,000 people to the game!

*What have we got today?  It's Wednesday of game week, how can we keep the momentum going?*

BTW, this would be the first time since 1993 that there have been over 10,000 in Memorial Stadium for an ISU game.  That would be too cool...:wordyo:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Those of you in the Terre Haute area:

What (if any) is the vibe around town regarding the game?  Are people talking about it?  We're getting some media traction, but is it having any affect on the ground?

What can we do to get people talking?  Word of mouth is the best advertisement.

Help?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> Those of you in the Terre Haute area:
> 
> What (if any) is the vibe around town regarding the game?  Are people talking about it?  We're getting some media traction, but is it having any affect on the ground?
> 
> What can we do to get people talking?  Word of mouth is the best advertisement.
> 
> Help?



See my thread "Greeks--part of the problem or part of the solution?"  Apparently student organizations that should be leaders in getting kids to games have their own agenda that does not include supporting ISU teams.  It's sad.  I just get angry and frustrated when organizations that should be, according to many here and elsewhere, seeing that their members get to games and support ISU don't even know there is a home game this Saturday.


----------



## LoyalAlum

Sycamore Proud said:


> See my thread "Greeks--part of the problem or part of the solution?"  Apparently student organizations that should be leaders in getting kids to games have their own agenda that does not include supporting ISU teams.  It's sad.  I just get angry and frustrated when organizations that should be, according to many here and elsewhere, seeing that their members get to games and support ISU don't even know there is a home game this Saturday.



I've seen a lot of greek organizations at the tailgates this year.  I think they'll be out in force this Saturday.  Unfortunately, none will be at the basketball game.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

*To all on campus:*

To all of you that are actually on campus at ISU, is the game being promoted there?  Do the students know about it, and is there any buzz?

I hate to badger with questions, but I'm trying to coordinate this whole thing from afar!!!  Any info you can provide is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We have talked a number of times about the lack of marketing intelligence at ISU. Before I go any further let me say I think the world of the people in the athletic department, but the name of the game is butts in the seats and when a press release about special ticket promotion is put out without a telephone number for the ticket office.......wth. I get that to get the military tickets it needs to be done in person, but don't they think that people not in the military will read that we are playing a #1 rated team and want to go and that they may not live in TH or even the Wabash Valley and want to make sure they have tickets before driving some distance. Marian University in Indy the #2 rated NAIA team in the country is playing the #1 St. Xavier this weekend and they are pushing for people to call ahead to get tickets. 
http://www.muknights.com/


----------



## Callmedoc

We need to contact the newspapers to see if we can get some publicity on operation 10k


----------



## TJames

*Other than taking out an ad.......*

the papers may mention it in passing. If people in town and on campus don't realize by now that Indiana State has a very good team and that Saturday's game is huge, then they must be wearing earplugs and blinders.


----------



## Callmedoc

TJames said:


> the papers may mention it in passing. If people in town and on campus don't realize by now that Indiana State has a very good team and that Saturday's game is huge, then they must be wearing earplugs and blinders.



I think the statesman may run something like that but I have 0 contacts over there these days.


----------



## isuphigam

*Coming for doubleheader*

I will be there with my son for the ISU doubleheader!  GO TREES!


----------



## bluestreak

Driving in from the STL with wife daughter and family friend - leaving at 6 A.M. to get in some tailgating. So count 4 more toward the 10k!


----------



## yellowstreak

bluestreak said:


> Driving in from the STL with wife daughter and family friend - leaving at 6 A.M. to get in some tailgating. So count 4 more toward the 10k!



I like your user name.


----------



## isualumn

I'm throwing a pregame home party and taking my guests to the game, about 5 to 12 people.


----------



## mohoops247

Having the normal tailgate with the fam and friends before the game and also bringing a 4 friends from Indy who haven't been to a game yet this year. Keep spreading the word!


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

TJames said:


> the papers may mention it in passing. If people in town and on campus don't realize by now that Indiana State has a very good team and that Saturday's game is huge, then they must be wearing earplugs and blinders.



Agree with Tom here 100%. If you don't know about the game then you're going out of your way to not know. To put it bluntly, some people are just stupid. They don't pay attention nor do they care.


----------



## Bally #50

So the question is.... is Tailgatin' Tom setting up the RV for pre-game delight? I haven't heard anything from him on here. What about you Boda, are you going?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Agree with Tom here 100%. If you don't know about the game then you're going out of your way to not know. To put it bluntly, some people are just stupid. They don't pay attention nor do they care.



Some people just need to be led.  Who is willing to step up and be leaders?  People like to do the "in" thing.  We can use our own little spheres of influence to "lead" people to becoming Sycamore fans.  Just talking it up around the water cooler at work can do wonders...


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Some people just need to be led.  Who is willing to step up and be leaders?  People like to do the "in" thing.  We can use our own little spheres of influence to "lead" people to becoming Sycamore fans.  Just talking it up around the water cooler at work can do wonders...



You can do that to an extent. You'll pick up some alums who haven't been going to games, pick up some non-alums who are local and want a team to cheer for and others. But our attendance numbers will ultimately go up if we keep winning year after year and slowly build the fan base. Nothing has come overnight and we can't expect the attendance to sky rocket over night either. Certainly not trying to sour your efforts, ITF. You and others have done a remarkable job pushing this in the past week and we all need to do our parts. Just saying that we shouldn't be depressed if the attendance doesn't go through the roof this Saturday. It will come!


----------



## TreeTop

Major props to IndyTreeFan, btw.  He started this effort, he coined the term Operation 10k and now the community, school, and media are all behind it.

Many folks have and continue to work very hard on this grassroots project, including a ton of folks on this board (thank you all), but let's give it up to ITF for starting this thread in the first place.


:sycamores:


----------



## Callmedoc

Quabachi said:


> Major props to IndyTreeFan, btw.  He started this effort, he coined the term Operation 10k and now the community, school, and media are all behind it.
> 
> Many folks have and continue to work very hard on this grassroots project, including a ton of folks on this board (thank you all), but let's give it up to ITF for starting this thread in the first place.
> 
> 
> :sycamores:



Let's save the energy of thanks until post game! Very big props to ITF though!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Many thanks to all who have invested in this project, but let's not get complacent - we haven't actually accomplished anything yet.  Once we see a full grandstand on Saturday, we can let out a sigh and feel good about ourselves.

*What can we do today?*  Are you going to be talking to anyone today?  If so (and you know you are), ask them to come to the game.  Tell 'em why they should go.  Heck, use Todd Golden's excellent column today as your talking points!  The point is to keep up the discussion.  The more people hear about Operation 10K and ISU football, the more they'll believe that it's worth their time.

Has anything about the game or O10K shown up on any marquees around town yet?  How's the reception been when you've called businesses, Greenie?

Has anyone written a letter to the editor?  I bet if you submit it electronically, they can get it published tomorrow or Saturday...

Fire up your facebook pages and make sure it stays at the top.  Get it out to your friends on FB.

It's two days till the game.  We've got a limited amount of time to have the maximum impact.  If we start slowing down now, all our efforts will be for naught.  Keep up the pressure.

Thoughts???


----------



## new sycamore fan

Great job ITF and DG!  Todd Golden also--excellent piece in the TribStar:

http://tribstar.com/sports/x471031316/FROM-THE-PRESS-BOX-Fans-owe-ISU-seniors-10-000

Let's see it happen Terre Haute!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I've sent an email out to all of the SP users. I've also posted on Facebook and Twitter as well. Wish you would have been mentioned in Golden's story, ITF. One of the most dedicated Sycamore alumni I know.


----------



## landrus13

Is this game being broadcast on TV around the Wabash Valley?


----------



## rabidrabbit

Getting a full stadium really can help sway the home team.  Bison are a truly tough team.  Sycs willl have their hands full.  Bison are a good power running team, solid blocking, but mainly win on their defensive team's play.

Sycs can win this game.  However, a boisterous home crowd will be the biggest help.

Good luck against the Bison, but most important is to continue building that ISU Blue fan base.  That also helps rebuilding the Sycs program.


----------



## isudad45

*bringing fans*

im bringing three guys that havnt been to a game this year.come on everyone bring someone to this game.


----------



## IndianaState45

I'm giving 4 tickets away to alums in the area.


----------



## BankShot

Sorry, but up in Seattle, WA, where the "W-Day" celebrations in anticipation of this weekend's tussle w/ their #1 rival Oregon Ducks seem to be dominating the airwaves.
I might add that today's Seattle Times headlines highlight anti-banking rally by the "Occupy Seattle" movement - well timed, with JP Morgan/Chase Bank CEO Jamie Dimon speaking at a  U. of W. School of Business awards ceremony!

Funny how much OREGON & WASHINGTON hate each other...

Looking forward to an ISU upset of #1 this weekend!


----------



## Daveinth

jlandrus23 said:


> Is this game being broadcast on TV around the Wabash Valley?



No so get your rear end to the game


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I've given my only two tickets away to a guy I work with so he can take his daughter, neither have not been to an ISU football game in 5 years. He doesn't know those are my only two tickets and I really don't care. I will find a way to to get another ticket from someone or I will just buy one - really not that big of a deal. Sometimes I have more tickets available than I do for this game, maybe a supply and demand issue? Just trying to do my part!


----------



## IndianaState45

Just bust out the old letter jacket. Works like a charm ;-)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I'll be there with family in tow. I'll be tailgating over by Tom prior to the game if anyone would like to stop by and say hello!


----------



## Daveinth

Will go to football after halftime of basketball . Showmee's is supposed to have a promotion going on at the game also not sure what. Heard basketball tickets will get you in for half priced also.


----------



## new sycamore fan

We'll see you Saturday Jason.  Should be a great day.  Make sure to get up bright and early and get that spot on the west side.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

In addition the United Way has an event on Saturday morning called the Goose Poop 5k at Hawthorn Park in Terre Haute. The kids race has some 50 participants and each kid will receive a voucher for a free ticket and up to 4 people in attendance with the child can get a ticket for $4 a piece. Worked this out with John Sherman a week or so ago - he really doesn't get enough credit for the work he does with Indiana State Athletics. People are quick to jump to conclusions about people but John does an outstanding job and anyone that thinks otherwise really doesn't know what's going on.

I know that bkinsey on this forum posted about 100 plus flyers around campus today promoting the game. 

I heard them make mention of it just prior to that on Hi99 on my way to deliver some promotional items for the hospital at Basketball games this year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

lakesbison said:


> expect about 500 NDSU fans to add to your list, its deer hunting weekend & farm harvest else there'd be 1000+



It's deer hunting weekend here also, hell every weekend in October and November is deer hunting weekend. I will be forfeiting my Saturday to be in the stands, be it a different kind of stand to support the Sycamores! In this stand we make hella noise! Let's get crazyyyy! lol


----------



## swsycamore

I'll be there with blue on


----------



## Greene Co.

*Sorrry to miss*

Can't be at either the football game or b-ball game.  Our Volley Ball team is playing for a class 2A state title.  Go T-Birds!!


----------



## lakesbison

THIS IS WEAK SAUCE >>> Will go to football after halftime of basketball 

 CMON  ISU THIS IS A HUGE GAME!!


----------



## bent20

lakesbison said:


> THIS IS WEAK SAUCE >>> Will go to football after halftime of basketball
> 
> CMON  ISU THIS IS A HUGE GAME!!



It's Indiana. My first love is football, personally, but ... it's Indiana!


----------



## lakesbison

I know man,  I love Larry Legend.   but yo, its a exhibition bball game, right?


----------



## bent20

lakesbison said:


> I know man,  I love Larry Legend.   but yo, its a exhibition bball game, right?



It's Indiana. 

Don't worry though. Have a good feeling there is going to be plenty of football crazies in the stands Saturday. Don't know about 10,000, but it will be a big crowd.

Also, think the basketball game starts two hours before kickoff. Shouldn't be too much of a problem. Maybe a few folks arrive a little late, but not that much.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> We'll see you Saturday Jason. Should be a great day. Make sure to get up bright and early and get that spot on the west side.


Definitely. I'm leaving early again so I won't have any issues. LOL


----------



## TreeTop

bent20 said:


> It's Indiana.



Word.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

OK, guys, *one more day to GAME DAY!*  It looks like we've at least helped get some buzz going about this game.  Our actual impact on attendance is yet to be determined, but we still have some time to do some last minute pestering!

*Fire up those facebook pages again*.  Make sure that tomorrow's game stays at the top of your page and those of your friends.  Send out a message to all your friends.

*Talk about the game at work*.  SSOM works for a rather large employer, and I'll be everyone he comes in contact with knows all the details about tomorrow's game.  We all need to do that.  Word of mouth is the best advertisement.

If you're coming in from out of town, follow Tom James' idea and try to *organize a caravan *from your area!  Decorate your cars and let the world know that Sycamore fans are on the road!

*Call your fraternity brothers (or sorority sisters)* and work out where to meet at the stadium tomorrow.  "What?  You're not going?  Come on, man, this is going to be a GREAT time!  Let's get together before the game, have a couple of beverages and a bison burger, and then watch our team!  Dude, _this is what alumni do_!!!"  That's just one sample conversation.

I'm running out of ideas, at least one's that can be implemented in less than 24 hours!  I think Sycamore Pride can take a lot of credit for creating whatever buzz exists about this game.  Obviously, there are others that did good things (thanks Todd Golden!), but this board got a lot of people directing a lot of energy and talent towards one goal - 10,000 people in the stands!  Way to go!

Don't stop now, though.  Tomorrow, when we see people having trouble finding half a dozen seats together, we can all smile and know we helped.  That's what it's all about!!!

*Go Sycamores!!!*


----------



## TJames

*I've tried to take care of things from my end with the Indiana State Football Alumni.*

I'm not sure how many former players and coaches are coming, but the word has been sent out numerous times this week through our newsletter and our Facebook page. 

I have heard from several former players who plan to be there, including former defensive end Kurt Bell.

I hope we have a huge turnout on Saturday!!!

I'll be there as I am driving over tonight and staying overnight at the Pear Tree Inn. Hope to see some people at the Bally tonight.


----------



## IndianaState45

On your Facebook posts don't forget to include Military Day Active and retired personnel get 4 free tickets


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I just hit up all the Indy TV stations for some Sycamore Love this weekend.  Don't know if it'll work, but if you don't ask...:meditate:

Everyone around Indy needs to do the same.  Find the thread titled "Calling all Indy area..."  The contact info is in there...


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Received an email yesterday from the Alumni Association, like a newsletter. The lead article was about this 10K push! Someone is reading this. Also, it made mention that the Homecoming was sold out! Intersting.


----------



## bent20

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> Received an email yesterday from the Alumni Association, like a newsletter. The lead article was about this 10K push! Someone is reading this. Also, it made mention that the Homecoming was sold out! Intersting.



Hope that's true. Didn't seem like homecoming was soldout though.


----------



## Bally #50

I noticed the "sellout" statement too. Obviously that was not an accurate statement. It is a minor thing but not something that should happen. I know they were hoping it would be a sellout but obviously at 9k+, they missed their mark.


----------



## Daveinth

> THIS IS WEAK SAUCE >>> Will go to football after halftime of basketball
> 
> CMON ISU THIS IS A HUGE GAME!!




Its called supporting both teams and halftime of the basketball game means I have over an hour to get to the football game . Now Down here we drive to the games in cars so I doubt I will miss anything . Maybe up there where you still ride in horse and buggies it might take longer to go the 3-4 miles , but here its about a ten minute drive.


----------



## lakesbison

dave isnt there a big amish community near you?  those guys have the buggy's, we ride in wheel barrels.


----------



## bent20

lakesbison said:


> dave isnt there a big amish community near you?  those guys have the buggy's, we ride in wheel barrels.



There are Amish communities near Terre Haute. I think a buggy would a pretty neat way to get to the game. Buggy rides from campus to the stadium down the bike path.


----------



## yellowstreak

Can I bring glass bottles or are they banned?


----------



## Callmedoc

yellowstreak said:


> Can I bring glass bottles or are they banned?



U should be ok...make sure to introduce yourself!


----------



## niklz62

yellowstreak said:


> Can I bring glass bottles or are they banned?



I see them all the time, so you should be good.

have a safe trip to the game


----------



## IndyTreeFan

*Game Day!!!*
_See you at the game._  Hope and pray that we make our goal!

*I'm thinking big win for the Trees today!!!*


----------



## Superfan312

15 minutes before game time and crowd is really small, hopefully people make their way over from human center.


----------



## gostate03

How small is "really small"? 7 grand?


----------



## IndianaState45

Looks like 8k. Bout like homecoming. Might pick up a few after basketball


----------



## bent20

IndianaState45 said:


> Looks like 8k. Bout like homecoming. Might pick up a few after basketball



That's a great crowd for a non-homecoming game.


----------



## Superfan312

Attendance announced around 6k. I'd say 2k left at halftime.


----------



## bent20

Superfan312 said:


> Attendance announced around 6k. I'd say 2k left at halftime.



That's pathetic if people left at halftime. We do have a very weak fan base when you get past the few thousand of us who are diehards. As I've said though, it's going to take time to add more diehards. We're winning now and bringing in a new generation.


----------



## Superfan312

You can't actually expect Hautians to stay and watch their hometown team when IU and Purdue are on, can you? I mean, they are a combined 5-14 in the incredibly awesome Big Ten Conference. Lookout BCS Title Game!


----------



## Callmedoc

Superfan312 said:


> You can't actually expect Hautians to stay and watch their hometown team when IU and Purdue are on, can you? I mean, they are a combined 5-14 in the incredibly awesome Big Ten Conference. Lookout BCS Title Game!



You have no idea how many times I have talked to Haitians about Indiana state football and they talk about winning when saying they support IU football.:.


----------



## bent20

Indiana State has football fans in Haiti? That's awesome!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## LoyalAlum

You guys really want to blame TERRE HAUTE???? ISU has 11,000 students. But let's blame Terre Haute. What a joke. Blame lays soley on ISU for zero promotion and zero effort to transform the community. Anyone who wants to blame Terre Haute is completely misguided and wrong.


----------



## LoyalAlum

Dgreenwell3 said:


> You have no idea how many times I have talked to Haitians about Indiana state football and they talk about winning when saying they support IU football.:.



I've never met a Hautian who gives a crap about IU football. If you're going to point fingers, point in the right direction.


----------



## LoyalAlum

Hey Superfan, you want to blame Hautians for leaving because of IU and Purdue?  IU played before our game and Purdue after. Nice try. Quit taking shots that have no basis in truth.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You guys are silly... 

ITF made a great effort and he had the right idea no doubt, this isn't criticizing him and I think he will probably understand my post. 

When you market the idea of 10k and you don't come close to that it really can have a negative effect on not only the players but the rest of the fans. Just like it has done here all the sudden. You people that thought we were actually going to get 10k were nuts. I had someone ask me at the basketball game, you think we will get 10k - I've said all week we wouldn't get close to 10k. 

Blame people from Terre Haute if you want, doesn't really bother me. All you people act surprised by this... Terre Haute has an image problem - don't sit on a freaking message board and complain about it get out and do something about it. Don't let some moron running fro Mayor put that he "Lives for Butler Basketball" on his Facebook page. It is what it is, you all can't be surprised though. 

I will not have this conversation on this forum - I hadn't even posted on this thread until Friday because I know how Terre Haute is. I know how these conversations go on here. I do my part, I do everything I can possible do to get people to games. If you can say that you've done everything you can do then what else can you do? Getting on a message board with a bunch of people that go to the games and bitching aint going to get it. 

So blame the people of Terre Haute if you want, but your preaching to the choir, your preaching to people on here from Terre Haute that go to the games. What's the bleeping point? Get over it... Until people in Terre Haute have more pride nothing is going to change. I am going to keep doing what I can do to change it, but I am only one person. 

Last time, it does you know good to talk about promo efforts on this site. The people on this site go to the games. To those of you who called restaurants, radio stations and all the other stuff you did I applaud your efforts. VERY WELL DONE! Don't let the lack of turnout discourage your efforts in the future. All of the people on this forum are big Sycamore fans though, each of us loves the trees.


----------



## Superfan312

LoyalAlum said:


> Hey Superfan, you want to blame Hautians for leaving because of IU and Purdue?  IU played before our game and Purdue after. Nice try. Quit taking shots that have no basis in truth.



Ok, then they left for unknown reasons, I honestly don't care why they left, but they did. I include the students in my original rant. While students, I consider them Hautians. The ones that were there we're great, but I don't understand why so many of the students are so apathetic about ISU athletics. I didn't understand it during my four years either.


----------



## LoyalAlum

The last 20 years. That's why.


----------



## Superfan312

LoyalAlum said:


> The last 20 years. That's why.



That makes sense for people who have always lived here, but many other students (when I was a student anyway) couldn't tell you ISU had athletics programs much less if they were good or not.


----------



## LoyalAlum

Blame ISU. Golden does. He doesn't blame TH. Just look at his last Tweet!


----------



## Callmedoc

LoyalAlum said:


> The last 20 years. That's why.



Look I called 27 local businesses this week: no offense but I will take my current viewpoint on the Hautian landscape of a few business's basically saying "we support IU". Loyalalum your heart is in the right place but I dealt with iT THIS WEEK.


----------



## LoyalAlum

If they really said they support IU, post their names here. For real.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm so tired of people point the finger in general. Come up with a solution to the problem, quit freaking point the finger and get over it. The crowd sucked, but it's nothing new and it is what it is...


----------



## Callmedoc

LoyalAlum said:


> If they really said they support IU, post their names here. For real.



Oh yeah you are right that's the best way to build local support.


----------



## LoyalAlum

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Oh yeah you are right that's the best way to build local support.



It's the best way to hold people accountable. I won't give my money to those businesses. I'd honestly like to know. If they support  IU, why do you care about putting that here?  They said it.


----------



## Superfan312

LoyalAlum said:


> Blame ISU. Golden does. He doesn't blame TH. Just look at his last Tweet!



It is sad that the alumni/message board community has to work their ass off to publicize a game because ISU can't do it because of $$.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoyalAlum said:


> It's the best way to hold people accountable. I won't give my money to those businesses. I'd honestly like to know. If they supper IU, why do you care about putting that here?  They said it.



Exactly ^


----------



## LoyalAlum

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm so tired of people point the finger in general. Come up with a solution to the problem, quit freaking point the finger and get over it. The crowd sucked, but it's nothing new and it is what it is...



You know I respect the hell outta you, but there's is blame to be placed. Let's call it out.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Superfan312 said:


> It is sad that the alumni/message board community has to work their ass off to publicize a game because ISU can't do it because of $$.



Still pointing the finger I see... You all are not solving anything by blaming people. Your wasting your energy and now I'm done wasting mine. Take a deep breath and get over it. Games are won and lost on the field/floor anyway - not in the stands.


----------



## bent20

As I said just a page earlier, it doesn't happen over night. We're building the fan base now. Last year people would have been happy with crowds of 7,000 to 8,000. I didn't expect 10,000 today either, but we're getting the word out. That's what matters most. Keep supporting the team, keep the faith. We're building after a long stretch in the hole.


----------



## Callmedoc

LoyalAlum said:


> It's the best way to hold people accountable. I won't give my money to those businesses. I'd honestly like to know. If they supper IU, why do you care about putting that here?  They said it.



No offense but if you really want to know do the leg work that I did this week and you will find out. I am not throwing local businesses under the bus in an open forum that advertise and still give money (no matter how small) under the bus.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoyalAlum said:


> You know I respect the hell outta you, but there's is blame to be placed. Let's call it out.



I'm not pointing fingers - that serves no purpose. I agree though, if some business in Terre Haute told DG that they support IU (LOL) I'd like to know because I won't eat at those places or take my money to those places, to many options.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> As I said just a page earlier, it doesn't happen over night. We're building the fan base now. Last year people would have been happy with crowds of 7,000 to 8,000. I didn't expect 10,000 today either, but we're getting the word out. That's what matters most. Keep supporting the team, keep the faith. We're building after a long stretch in the hole.



Thank you!


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> No offense but if you really want to know do the leg work that I did this week and you will find out. I am not throwing local businesses under the bus in an open forum that advertise and still give money (no matter how small) under the bus.



And it's pretty easy to tell in most places. Either they have ISU stuff up, or they don't and do have IU and PU stuff up, or at least more of it.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Superfan312 said:


> It is sad that the alumni/message board community has to work their ass off to publicize a game because ISU can't do it because of $$.



That's a total cop out.  You don't need to spend a bunch of money.  I'll post my thoughts when I cool off, but money isn't the issue.  Effort is the issue.  Desire is the issue.  Not money...


----------



## Callmedoc

I disagree so very much. You guys want to kill some possible support? Do exactly what you are saying. Its a process to build support hence why some of us are working our asses off to get people in the seats.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> And it's pretty easy to tell in most places. Either they have ISU stuff up, or they don't and do have IU and PU stuff up, or at least more of it.



That's pretty much the way to tell.


----------



## LoyalAlum

indytreefan said:


> that's a total cop out.  You don't need to spend a bunch of money.  I'll post my thoughts when i cool off, but money isn't the issue.  Effort is the issue.  Desire is the issue.  Not money...



amen!!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not pointing fingers - that serves no purpose. I agree though, if some business in Terre Haute told DG that they support IU (LOL) I'd like to know because I won't eat at those places or take my money to those places, to many options.



O it's exactly what happened BUT, I  am not going to burn that proverbial bridge for Indiana state in the future. By calling them out on an Internet message board. It's just the way things are.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Look a guy sitting right in front of me at the game that I know very well and that lives in Terre Haute and that owns a business in Terre Haute was sitting in an IU chair back... I know he's an IU fan - he probably has football and I know he has basketball season tickets, still an IU fan. 

Talked to a guy a few weeks ago, has ISU basketball season tickets and I seen him in a local restaurant. Was talking ISU and he throws out the fact that he's "going to IU homecoming this weekend". 

These conversations have been had on here 100 times over.


----------



## LoyalAlum

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I disagree so very much. You guys want to kill some possible support? Do exactly what you are saying. Its a process to build support hence why some of us are working our asses off to get people in the seats.



If they don't know we object to their other school allegiance, they won't change. I will tell them. I just want to know who so I can voice my displeasure. I obviously don't go there now or I'd already have done it.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Look a guy sitting right in front of me at the game that I know very well and that lives in Terre Haute and that owns a business in Terre Haute was sitting in an IU chair back... I know he's an IU fan - he probably has football and I know he has basketball season tickets, still an IU fan.
> 
> Talked to a guy a few weeks ago, has ISU basketball season tickets and I seen him in a local restaurant. Was talking ISU and he throws out the fact that he's "going to IU homecoming this weekend".
> 
> These conversations have been had on here 100 times over.



Good point. Sad. Still not going to say names but yeah it's best to let these things go and allow things to get too good to ignore.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dgreenwell3 said:


> O it's exactly what happened BUT, I  am not going to burn that proverbial bridge for Indiana state in the future. By calling them out on an Internet message board. It's just the way things are.



Don't - do whatever you want, you put forth the effort good for you and thanks you did everything you could possible do. I'm done talking with you about it, if someone said to your face that I'm sorry sir but we support IU then they were burning a bride by telling you that and if you don't see it that way then take of the blinders, the Breeders Cup is over. 

How do you tell someone like you that took the time to call local business, "no I'm sorry but we support IU"? Because I assume that's about how it went down and if they said that then they ought to go to Bloomington and do business in that city. What does IU have to do with anything??? 

In your and the restaurants defense though, they probably have basis for telling you that. They probably have more people come in the doors and spend money wearing IU gear than they do Sycamore gear... Sad, probably. True, possibly.


----------



## LoyalAlum

This is all insane. Let me ask all of you this. Where were you this week where you saw ANYTHING related to today's game that wasn't directly related to the efforts of Sycamore Pride and ITF?  Facebook doesn't count.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Don't - do whatever you want, you put forth the effort good for you and thanks you did everything you could possible do. I'm done talking with you about it, if someone said to your face that I'm sorry sir but we support IU then they were burning a bride by telling you that and if you don't see it that way then take of the blinders, the Breeders Cup is over.
> 
> How do you tell someone like you that took the time to call local business, "no I'm sorry but we support IU"? Because I assume that's about how it went down and if they said that then they ought to go to Bloomington and do business in that city. What does IU have to do with anything???
> 
> In your and the restaurants defense though, they probably have basis for telling you that. They probably have more people come in the doors and spend money wearing IU gear than they do Sycamore gear... Sad, probably. True, possibly.



I was on the phone as my grandfather passed away and I live in southern Indiana but I was told in more than one institution that they supported another near football team. (IU wasn't the one mentioned every time)


----------



## sycamore tuff

LoyalAlum said:


> This is all insane. Let me ask all of you this. Where were you this week where you saw ANYTHING related to today's game that wasn't directly related to the efforts of Sycamore Pride and ITF?  Facebook doesn't count.



The electronic billboard on s 3rd st had an add on friday evening.  Not sure how long it was up.


----------



## bent20

People seem more disappointed by the attendance than the loss. Was afraid of this. We don't get 10,000, but do get a good crowd, and suddenly the program and city are doomed. We're doing fine folks! It's not the end of the world.


----------



## LoyalAlum

bent20 said:


> People seem more disappointed by the attendance than the loss. Was afraid of this. We don't get 10,000, but do get a good crowd, and suddenly the program and city are doomed. We're doing fine folks! It's not the end of the world.



Not sure where you get that the program and city are doomed from this conversation.... It's been basically defending the city and no worries aimed at the program. Everyone knows the program is in great shape. What's to be upset about?  A team that was 2-59ish two years ago put up a great fight against #1. The program is not the concern here. Reread.


----------



## isubob

10k in the stands has nothing to do with our loss. But, yes, I want to know what venues told you they support IU. I want to know that.


----------



## bent20

I was exaggerating to make a point, which is that people are overreacting a bit.


----------



## yellowstreak

good game today guys.  

your school's president introduced himself to us during tailgating.  he told us he hoped we enjoyed the game, except the end.


----------



## landrus13

I was in TH recently and I never saw ONE sign about the NDSU game. The athletics department can say what they want, but I haven't seen any signs. The last time I saw a sign around TH supporting ISU football was last year when Megan McKenna posted signs about the UNI game.


----------



## bent20

jlandrus23 said:


> I was in TH recently and I never saw ONE sign about the NDSU game. The athletics department can say what they want, but I haven't seen any signs. The last time I saw a sign around TH supporting ISU football was last year when Megan McKenna posted signs about the UNI game.



Which is a fair note. When I was home, I saw ISU basketball billboards all over town. What about football?


----------



## LoyalAlum

It's really a whole ISU thing. Can't lay the blame on just the athletic dept. The entire campus has to buy in. That's obviously not what's happening yet. Can't blame TH when ISU itself isn't even on board.


----------



## bent20

LoyalAlum said:


> It's really a whole ISU thing. Can't lay the blame on just the athletic dept. The entire campus has to buy in. That's obviously not what's happening yet. Can't blame TH when ISU itself isn't even on board.



The blame game is silly though. Don't think it's matter of one being more to blame than the other. It's just a matter of building the program's reputation in the community. It's the same as the city buildings its reputation around the region. Terre Haute and Indiana State both have been improving and on the upswing in recent years. The Football team is now a reflection of that. That's what encourages me. That's why I'm not bummed we didn't set a record today. I don't trust our gate counts anyway. We've undersold our attendance before while everyone else in the MVC inflates their crowd sizes.

I would note that Illinois State didn't have a huge crowd for our game against them, bet they didn't have a big turn out today either.


----------



## bigsportsfan

I went to the ISU bookstore (which I think has HORRIBLE selection of merchandise) to buy an ISU blue bleacher seat, and they don't have any.  My wife has an IU one, but I have chosen not to bring it.  If we sold them, people would probably buy them.


----------



## bent20

bigsportsfan said:


> I went to the ISU bookstore (which I think has HORRIBLE selection of merchandise) to buy an ISU blue bleacher seat, and they don't have any.  My wife has an IU one, but I have chosen not to bring it.  If we sold them, people would probably buy them.



The new book store? I think it has a great selection. They also bring in new merchandise regularly. Don't blame the bookstore because the university hasn't provided any stadium seating upgrades in three or four decades. Probably wouldn't be difficult to find a plain blue bleacher seat.

Also, some universities provide these to season ticket holders at an extra cost. Just an idea for the powers that be.


----------



## sycamore tuff

bigsportsfan said:


> I went to the ISU bookstore (which I think has HORRIBLE selection of merchandise) to buy an ISU blue bleacher seat, and they don't have any.  My wife has an IU one, but I have chosen not to bring it.  If we sold them, people would probably buy them.



What are they used for?  Surely you are not sitting during the game.  Halftime is the only time to sit and rest.


----------



## Sycamore624

bent20 said:


> The new book store? I think it has a great selection. They also bring in new merchandise regularly. Don't blame the bookstore because the university hasn't provided any stadium seating upgrades in three or four decades. Probably wouldn't be difficult to find a plain blue bleacher seat.
> 
> Also, some universities provide these to season ticket holders at an extra cost. Just an idea for the powers that be.



Agreed! Love the new bookstore and the selection of ISU gear!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump for Sycamore Lynch.


----------

